

Wikipedia Redesign Concept - codecondo
https://www.behance.net/gallery/16219877/Wikipedia-Redesign-Concept

======
dublinben
This was submitted yesterday.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7655287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7655287)

~~~
codecondo
thanks, it's actually a better link than this one.

